# My First Edit - Powder Day 2-25-12



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's an edit I put together with footage last Saturday. About 8-10 inches of new and it was snowing hard most of the day. Just me and some of my buddies messing around in the soft stuff. Please excuse the "next level" comments. A total joke based on our buzzed conversation that started in the bar. 

The video quality is pretty low since I had a few issues saving the movie after editing.

Snoqualmie - 2/25/12 (Central and Wildside) - YouTube


----------



## SnowDawg (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you guys were really enjoying all the snow we've had in the PNW....although there were a lot of falls :cheeky4: I love Wildside and all the little drops, and you guys sure found ways to enjoy them as well.

Where are those trees near the end of the video? Near wildside?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

SnowDawg said:


> Nice! Looks like you guys were really enjoying all the snow we've had in the PNW....although there were a lot of falls :cheeky4: I love Wildside and all the little drops, and you guys sure found ways to enjoy them as well.
> 
> Where are those trees near the end of the video? Near wildside?


Thanks man, we most definitely have been enjoying the snow.

Yeah, those trees are riders right of Wildside. Just ducking the ropes on the crossover to Central. They aren't great, but a good change of pace when there is new snow.


----------

